# New Molds / Baits



## BassAddict (Jan 8, 2008)

Picked up some new molds, colors and plastics for making baits. I cant wait to fish these guys, I finaly have the right colors to make a nice green pumpkin!! Once I add some black sand for weight and accent I think ill have a 1/2 way decent worm.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 8, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 8, 2008)

OMG - he is at it again. Bass Addict is now a Master Baiter


----------



## Jim (Jan 8, 2008)

Very cool man!


----------



## redbug (Jan 8, 2008)

you guys should team up cover the east coast with soft twitchy baits


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 8, 2008)

redbug said:


> you guys should team up cover the east coast with soft twitchy baits



Team up with who? If your thinking Esquired you can forget it!!! He will spend all our profits on fast women and khaki shorts!!



Fishin NJ said:


> Don't forget the a$$ scent for her pleasure!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Its no ones pleasure when I break out the a$$ scent, i even catch my dog trying to sniff her own butt to get the smell out of her nose when i use that stuff!!!!


----------



## SMDave (Jan 8, 2008)

Looking nice!


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 8, 2008)

They all look great. I like the color too. My favorite is the C-tail worm, it looks like it could be a good worm to buzz on the top.


----------



## jawz13 (Jan 8, 2008)

looks nice good job


----------



## shamoo (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice job Mr. Bassaddict, looken good, are they from the byproduct of Esquireds meltdown? :wink:


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 9, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Nice job Mr. Bassaddict, looken good, are they from the byproduct of Esquireds meltdown? :wink:



Nope they are a byproduct of my compulsive shopping and some good karma


----------



## shamoo (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice job my friend, I dont know what the molds are made of but is there any way of experimenting with half of this worm and half of another or half worm-half hog, some sort of unique combination, who knows maybe down the road we'll be hearing of a new plastic that hit the market lets call them PDW(Pimp Daddy Worms) :wink:


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 9, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Nice job my friend, I dont know what the molds are made of but is there any way of experimenting with half of this worm and half of another or half worm-half hog, some sort of unique combination, who knows maybe down the road we'll be hearing of a new plastic that hit the market lets call them PDW(Pimp Daddy Worms) :wink:



Sure you can even mold lures out of clay and then copy them in a POP mold (Plaster Of Paris) for pouring. If your intrested in tinkering with it these links will get you started

https://senkosam.tripod.com/id14.html

and here

https://www.tackleunderground.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10721&highlight=plaster

and here

https://www.tackleunderground.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10677

I was gonna do a step-by-step of a swimming senko POP mold after my current project trying to pour laminate smoke shad 4" senkos


----------



## shamoo (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks for those sites dude, that step by step POP mold would be pretty cool, I'm interested, cant wait to see it, good Luck.


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 9, 2008)

I tried to pour laminates last night but didnt think they came out......... untill today when i got them in the sun!!!! I Cant wait to fish these babies but next time i need to add some white so they arent so clear on the belly


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice Work again!!!!!


----------



## redbug (Jan 9, 2008)

cool nice work... try to make a baby bass color Green/white they are my favorite laminate color


Wayne


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 9, 2008)

They look great! Do you need anyone to try those for you?


----------



## SMDave (Jan 9, 2008)

Those do look great!


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 9, 2008)

ACarbone624 said:


> They look great! Do you need anyone to try those for you?



LOL............... :| laminates are a butt load of work for me, so the only one testing laminates will be me for now. Once I get a hotplate i should be able to do them easily and will be sending some out to a few lucky people in exchange for some constructive critism


----------



## Jim (Jan 9, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> ACarbone624 said:
> 
> 
> > They look great! Do you need anyone to try those for you?
> ...



SMDAVE does excellent reviews. He is the number 1 reviewer after all. Remember, he reviewd Esquireds Baits.


----------



## SMDave (Jan 11, 2008)

Jim said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > ACarbone624 said:
> ...


----------

